# Activa 656LS in the Snow



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

I am about to take delivery of our "new" van, a 2001 Activa 656. I am hoping to go to the Alps for a few weeks skiing with the van, and was wondering if anyone has got any experience of an Activa 656 in Alpine/snowy conditions? Did you have any difficulties?


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

wow even more in common with me and seagull. we have been skiing to the italian alps with an old hymer 660s, a euramobil 695vb and with our euramobil 810 which we now have. no problems whatsoever with either....water and waste tank did freeze once in the old hymer but all the tanks were external so it was expected. no trouble at all with the euramobils, driving or keeping warm.....happy to help if you have any specific questions, either way get yourself gone and enjoy the snow  
hannah


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

I notice that there's no LPG in Livigno. I've got good old gaslow bottles on board (2 x11kg) which should last a week or so if I can hookup and use the gas for cooking only. Any idea wher I might be able to do a re-supply of LPG in the area?
I used to have a Benimar, which had the tendancy to freeze up (Spanish build quality for you), so I always emptied my water system before going to the Alps. Will I need to do this with me new van?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Alps*

Hello Beniboy!

Is your 656LS a Mercedes Chassis?

I would suggest if you are going to the Alps you get winter tyres fitted before you go.

If you do a search on the forum something like "winter and tyres" you will see I have written a fair bit on the subject.

Trev.


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, it's the Sprinter chassis.
My last van had Maxxis tyres on, and they seemed to cope OK. 
I guess I'll have to adjust my driving style somewhat as I am going from FWD manual Fiat, to auto RWD Merc.
I'll check out the other threads as you suggest. 
Thanx for the tip.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RWD*

Hello again,

Well if its a Merc then you should have no problems at all. I still think for the sake of £200-£250 quid you would be far better getting winters fitted. After all the only thing between you, your family and that very expensive motorhome is those 4/6 tyres!.

If the Van is a 2001 2 things. Firstly, this is around when MB changed the specs on the vans and Made ASR/ABS standard on X13 and X16 models, if you have the 2001 model year you should have this as standard. You may have it anyway as a specified Factory option.
Secondly, if the van is 6 years old, has it had the tyres changed as they are getting a bit old!.

Are your tyres 215/70/15?. Tyres can be found at very good prices these days. We leave winters on all year now.

I hope you have a great trip, we are off the other way in a Few weeks to Arctic circle in Norway.

Trev.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

no it doesn't have lpg. we use an external gas bottle which is purchased in the resort...will get seagull to give you more info on this as thats his department!!!
as for the water systems we have never needed to empty, we leave the waste open permanently and let it run into a bucket, emptying frequently and just use the water as normal.
hannah


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks to both of you.
I think i'll change the tyres, no point in thinking "if only" as I dissapear over the edge on some alpine hairpin.
Hannah, thanks. I'll go with water on board - what a luxury. As for the LPG, we'll just have to see how it goes. The MHF LPG map doesn't show anything for Italy, but it must be out there? I guess i'll have to be conservative with the gas. A good excuse to go to mamas pasta house each night!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Good Man,

www.mytyres.co.uk

I have had 18 tyres off them, superb service and I get them fitted locally for around £7.

Unless you live in a rural area, when you bob into Kwik Fit and ask them for winter tyres they may look at you like you are some kind of Alien. They are catching up slowy.

Trev.


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Cheers. Word of warning about Kwik-Fit.
I recently took my car to them to have some new shocks fitted prior to an MoT. Imagine my suprise when the car failed the MoT. The mechanic showed me the shocks, which were lose in the fittings, and he suggested that they were'nt the correct ones. Off i hopped to KF to confront the manager. They duly changed the shocks after admitting they'd ordered the wrong ones. Never again will I trust these "experts" and will always go to an independant.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Beniboy said:


> I think i'll change the tyres, no point in thinking "if only" as I dissapear over the edge on some alpine hairpin.


Good idea!

Have been in the snow with my Euramobil many times, and although your Sprinter should perform better than my front-wheel-driven Ducato, you should not take any chances here.

In addition, if you really want to go up into the alps in winter, also get snow chains. It happens more often than not that chains are declared compulsory on some alpine roads.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Guten Tag Gerhard,
Danke. 
I already have snowchains, and agree it would be stupid to go to any snowy area without them. I have been stopped by police in France, Switzerland, Spain, and Austria to show my chains. I understand they are obligatory in most mountainous areas?


----------

